# Instant Offer app issues



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

So, on Friday I accepted an Instant Offer $17-22 and proceeded to the restaurant. When I arrived I hit the "I've Arrived" button and the order had disappeared. I assumed the order had been canceled and called support to verify that I had no outstanding orders on my account and I was assured I didn't, but I should email support to voice my concerns. I sent an email to support, which I posted here, and received a message that I would get paid for canceled orders once I accepted them. Ok, no problem...

On Saturday during an Instant Offer run, I received a red message saying I had missed a pick up, which wasn't possible since I was on a delivery run at the time. Turns out the red message was from the previous day for the order that disappeared from my app. I emailed support, again, and relayed this information to them and their replies. We'll see how they respond. 

Anyone else having issues with the Instant Offers in the app?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Not an instant offer problem but I have IO's available in my city and I had a problem with a package on a block from a prior day that I couldn't deliver and two days later it is still showing marked red as a problem in today's itinerary for some reason even though I previously marked it as undeliverable.

I'm just chalking it up as another screw up by Amazon's crack Flex dev team.

I'm sure I'll get a nasty email about it sooner or later and will have to send a dozen emails to Apu before I get any kind of solid answer.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

dkcs said:


> I'm sure I'll get a nasty email about it sooner or later and will have to send a dozen emails to Apu before I get any kind of solid answer.


It only took me three before they cleared it up...


----------

